# IT manager salary for big banks



## yuksalma (May 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm a IT professional with close to 15 yrs of experience and currently being offered a management role from one of the worlds largest banks. I know roughly what should be annual salary for HONG KONG/SINGAPORE but I have no idea what would be an ideal yearly salary for the similar role in KL, Malaysia. 

According to my research i know cost of living is cheap but definitely the local market rate won't make me happy as income tax is higher compared to HK/SG and I have to pay mortgage in the US with the low value of Malaysian currency. 

Can someone please tell me how much will be "reasonable" market rate for IT manager in the foreign banks ? 

thank you


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

It depends as most banks offer a stable local package rather than a seasonal expatriate package with perks but it is also contingent on how urgent they need you or you need this job and your placement priority on shortlisted candidates. 

If you are the sole candidate on list, you can start nego with a list of your must haves and like to haves, and note how low/high they narrow the list (or not)

...which stage of nego currently? Or are you in Malaysia already?


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

I have also received offer of 4500 RM, Sr. Software Engineer. What are the living cost in selangor. Can any tell me house rent for single occupant, food and miscellaneous cost?

Many thanks.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Location and housing type also depend commute distance and times to workplace daily. What is the package offered?


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> Location and housing type also depend commute distance and times to workplace daily. What is the package offered?


I offered 48,000 MRM, Location is selangor, Malaysia


----------

